# Where do you buy your deli cups?



## fatalmantis (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm looking for a good source to purchase deli cups with vented lids in bulk. Where could I get the best deals?


----------



## Synapze (Nov 18, 2021)

I get mine from Panterrapets.com. They have great prices and excellent customer service.


----------



## agent A (Jan 20, 2022)

superior shipping supplies


----------

